# Critique Stark @ 3 years old.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would love to hear how Stark matured physically. I have been posting about him since before he came home and now that he is done growing I would like some opinions on how he turned out. 

Stark
Show/Working cross: Wild Winds Archangel Raphael - German Shepherd Dog
3 years 
84lbs
26" at the withers

Natural stack:









Sorta-kinda stacked (not the greatest):


















Head shot:


















Movement:













































Thanks guys, I am very curious as to how he turned out and excited to learn.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure of the critiquing part... still learning there.

Though, I did want to say he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like the third stacked photo best. 

Very nicely pigmented masculine male with high withers, ok topline, good length of a slightly flat croup. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm could be a bit longer. His shoulder opens up pretty nicely in movement, but he could have just a hair more reach. He is trotting with his head up which does tend to also limit reach a bit. Very good angulation behind. He appears to have very good drive in the rear. He is a bit soft in the pasterns. He is maybe a hair stretched or maybe he needs a bit longer legs.  Nice dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know anything about giving critique except for
my Loki and Stark are the total package.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i dont critique, but one word comes to mind, "gorgeous".


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice masculine head, good expression and lovely head. He reminds me a bit of my boy Whiskey in his structure, especially with the head profile, deeper chest and short front. Good front/rear angulation. Great pigment and dark mask. Could be the light, but eyes look lighter than I like. How are his nails? Good bone. Nice high withers, topline is ok with a couple of breaks. Might be able to minimize that with some grooming magic. If you can have someone else stack for you (Angel?), make sure to keep his front level. They are slightly east/west in a couple of these which makes him splay out a little and makes him appear overstretched. Whiskey has a short front also so we have to make sure his front is perfect when we stack him for pictures. Croup needs to be longer with more angulation. Next time you stack, make sure the tail is between the legs and out back. In one, it's in front and the others, it's masking his rear legs. Really like this male. He's my kind of dog! Congrats


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. The movement photo's are not the best, he was on lead and to get him to move I asked him "where the squirrel" was, which prompted a head up and bouncy movement. I will get better ones at my dad's place this weekend.

I have been toying with the idea of doing an SV show with him.. he is just a companion but it would give us something to do and give me more practice.


----------



## Kunal Herkal (Jun 12, 2012)

I am not going to critique but that is one awesome dog you have! Very handsome guy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you, he's pretty awesome.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Handsome boy, love his masculine head!


----------

